# Sig Sauer 9mm Luger ammo



## Hatter (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi.

I picked up a Sig 9mm SP2022 today and I have a box of Black Talon 9mm Luger ammo.

Can I shoot these in my Sig 9mm?

They are 147 GR. SXT


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Yes, you can shoot those in your 2022. Congrats on your purchase. For the price, I think the 2022 is one of the best handguns out there.


----------



## Dirtbikindad393 (Mar 14, 2012)

I will have my SP2022 by April 6th. Waiting for my 30 days to be up then will dros for another 10 days before I can get it.


----------



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been shooting Blazer Brass 115gr FMJ thru my SP2022 wonderfully

You'll love this gun


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Fire away. You will love the SP2022.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Dirtbikindad393 said:


> I will have my SP2022 by April 6th. Waiting for my 30 days to be up then will dros for another 10 days before I can get it.


 MAN that sucks and I'm crawling the walls when I have to wait 3 days


----------

